# NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

The killer
View attachment 65034


The Victim
View attachment 65033


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

owned


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

sorry for your lost


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

that sucks bad -- it was a very nice cariba too


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

Elongatus cockus said:


> that sucks bad -- it was a very nice cariba too
> [snapback]1063118[/snapback]​


It was actually a piraya


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that sucks
and look at that grill


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

THATS IS ONE MEAN ASS CARIBE!!!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

But man, those Cariba are Fantastic


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

sorry bout that. 1st pic is pretty cool tho...


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Sorry for your loss man









Btw your killer is awesome


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

since he still has his red on him does that mean that he was eaten right before u found him


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

damn thats sucks butt.


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> since he still has his red on him does that mean that he was eaten right before u found him
> [snapback]1063602[/snapback]​


I dunno. He is frozen solid in the freezer right now and still has most of that red on him.


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

bummer









one of the reasons i ditched my old pygo tank, was tired of thinking i'd come home to some dead piraya


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

<----- piranhas make me wanna do that sometimes


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

r.i.p cariba


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i'm never worried about my piraya he's badass, that sucks though(expensive loss).at least you know your cariba is a bad mofo


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

sorry for the loss!

BTW- The caribe on the right of the first pic, has he had his lips cut?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## rtbguy782 (May 24, 2005)




----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

what a killer, always sucks to lose fish


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> sorry for the loss!
> 
> BTW- The caribe on the right of the first pic, has he had his lips cut?
> [snapback]1065213[/snapback]​


Nope thats just how he is. It looks so cool in person lol.


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

some one got hungry


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

how big r they


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Man those are such beautiful cariba. They have such bright red bellies, but then again I am sorry for your loss....








~Taylor~


----------

